# Big Yawn



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nothing more than a big Yawn-

View attachment 183084


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

im jealous i cant wait to get my camera back

























haha sorry i had to do it!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice pic AK


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

u never fail to amaze me AK!


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice, its almost as if you pose these badboys..


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Great timing on that one!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

redbellyman21 said:


> very nice, its almost as if you pose these badboys..


you dont wanna know! haha JK to get a pic like this your either really really bored or just very lucky to be snapping the picture at that instance! OR, your fish yawn a lot haha


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-

I seriously believe it's something to due with water params in my area---My fish yawn constantly....Not hard for me to get a yawn shot---My past pics prove that one...LOL


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Thanks-
> 
> I seriously believe it's something to due with water params in my area---My fish yawn constantly....Not hard for me to get a yawn shot---My past pics prove that one...LOL


haha that's cool though! i mean it's natural for all back boned animals to yawn a lot of theories why but no direct answer! some to relax the jaws, some because they aren't getting an abundance of co2, to attract females, or territorial issues, etc. etc. or probably just pure laziness hahaha jk


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

yeah I hear that, I have a couple yawn shots, one of my lion and some lil ones of my cute firefish... lol they were hard ones, and I wasnt even ready with my uber camera at the firefish yawns. Oh well none of this has anything to do with ak's fish pics. I think he pours in a lil alcohol, and watches them doze than directs them to yawn. AK please dont use roofies on them, that is all I ask...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

LMFAO @ you guys :rasp:

I'll post some more pretty soon....


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

CichlidAddict said:


> Great timing on that one!


I second that. Great pic as always.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ja said:


> Great timing on that one!


I second that. Great pic as always.








[/quote]

Appreciated


----------

